# How do you get reinstated on lyft



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

The threw me off like 2 months ago for not taking long pick ups.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

You do not. Once you are kicked out, you are O-W-T.


----------



## UBERBUS_LA (Jul 9, 2015)

Coffeekeepsmedriving said:


> The threw me off like 2 months ago for not taking long pick ups.


Lyft is equally bad like Uber. Why you want to go back to them? Lot of tips?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I was not aware that Lyft was kicking out drivers for low acceptance rates. Mine is something like twenty per-cent on Lyft because I will not accept the Lyft Lines or go chasing for a trip. While Lyft was not a party to either suit that caused Uber to back off of de-activating drivers for low acceptance rates, I would think that Lyft would let the terms of the settlement govern its conduct, as it is in even worse a financial position to defend against lawsuits than is Uber. Once you have lawyers involved, the only thing that you do is sign cheques. Ask me how I know that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I was not aware that Lyft was kicking out drivers for low acceptance rates. Mine is something like twenty per-cent on Lyft because I will not accept the Lyft Lines or go chasing for a trip. While Lyft was not a party to either suit that caused Uber to back off of de-activating drivers for low acceptance rates, I would think that Lyft would let the terms of the settlement govern its conduct, as it is in even worse a financial position to defend against lawsuits than is Uber. Once you have lawyers involved, the only thing that you do is sign cheques. Ask me how I know that.


Perhaps the A.C.L.U . can help him against LYFT.
VIOLATING HIS RIGHTS AS AN INDEPWNDENT CONTRACTOR !


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Natural selection. I love it! One less ant!

I take it he was booted for acceptance he was booted for accepting long pick ups then cancelling.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

"According to terms and conditions of this company, whenever a driver account gets deactivated due to rides cancellations, this will not become reactivated and there is no chance to be reinstated I will be escalating this information to management so they can consider an update to these driver policies about the deactivations due to cancellations.

Remember that you can still use your app as a rider."

That's what I got when I emailed.

Maybe try having your twin brother sign up for you.


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

I don't understand. So with Lyft if you're ever deactivated, you're banned forever and ever with no chance in coming back? And yet people come back from prison. I don't understand why there is no 2nd chance.


----------



## valor (Aug 25, 2015)

DRider85 said:


> I don't understand why there is no 2nd chance.


Because there's always an influx of new drivers.

However, the Lyft support person did mention that they might consider an update to the policy. So the only way it'll change is if people continue to ask support about it, and maybe tweet @ Lyft and @ AskLyft


----------



## darotweiler (Feb 20, 2018)

See me I solved the problem easily. After they deactivated my driver account I called their support center and asked them to also deactivate my rider account as well. If I can’t make money with them then they don’t deserve my business neither..


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Witness Protection Program


----------

